# Kate Winslet Schock !!! Sie entkam nur knapp den Flammen!



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Kate Winslet Schock !!! Sie entkam nur knapp den Flammen!​*


Dieser Schock wird der Schauspielerin noch lange in den Knochen sitzen!
Gemeinsam mit ihren beiden Kindern konnte Kate Winslet nur knapp einem Großbrand
auf dem Anwesen eines Freundes entkommen. Glück im Unglück: Niemand wurde verletzt. 



​
Eigentlich sollte es ein erholsamer Urlaub werden – doch ein Feuer zerstörte nicht nur ihr Feriendomizil, sondern bedrohte auch das Leben von Kate Winslet (35) und ihren beiden Kindern! Die Schauspielerin, Tochter Mia (10) und Sohn Joe (7) sowie einige andere Gäste urlaubten in der Villa des Virgin-Gründers Richard Branson (61) auf seiner karibischen Privatinsel, als in der gestrigen Nacht ein großes Feuer ausbrach.

Ein Branson-Sprecher teilte heute der britischen Nachrichtenagentur PA mit, dass etwa 20 Personen zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Luxus-Wohnanlage auf Necker Island gewesen sein. Unter ihnen auch die Oscar-Preisträgerin Kate Winslet und ihre beiden Kinder. Alle Gäste hätten sich noch rechtzeitig in Sicherheit bringen können, niemandem sei etwas passiert.

Grund für das Feuer sollen der Tropensturm „Irene“ und extreme Windböen gewesen sein. Der Sachschaden dürfte in die Millionen gehen. „Das Haupthaus ist komplett zerstört, und das Feuer ist noch nicht mal ganz aus“, erklärte der Multimillionär Branson gegenüber PA: „Mein Büro war in dem Haus und ich habe Tausende Fotos verloren, was mich sehr traurig macht.“ Branson plant, das Haus „sobald wie möglich“ wieder aufzubauen.

*Auch wenn der materielle Verlust enorm ist, können sich Branson und alle Betroffenen jedoch trösten:
Dass alle davonkamen und bis auf einen Riesenschock unversehrt sind, ist unbezahlbar. *


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2011)

Glück gehabt


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Aug. 2011)

Glück


----------

